# age question



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

When it comes to handling the babies, when is a good age to handle them on a regular basis. Mama is rather nippy when people's hands are in the cage but when she comes out she is a love. Mostly just the age/handling inquiry. 
thanks!

Anything else i should know. its my first time with little ones! 

<3


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Some breeders I know handle the babies from day one.

The sooner the better, most likely.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

well mama is rather nippy when hands are in the cage. so i've let her free range and handled the little ones. is there anything specific way i should hold them/handle them?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I handled mine every day the day after their birth. I usually picked up those tiny jellybeans by the back of the shoulders...its the easiest place. I removed mom for a romp while I did this. I handled them briefly, sexed them at 3 days (and every day afterwards til I was sure I had done it right the first time). Just remember that the babies can't regulate their temp with no fur, so only handle them for a short time. You can lengthen it a bit each time as they get older especially when the fuzz starts to come in. Put the babies back in the cage before returning your nippy mom.  

If you need pics of 5 day old eepers for sexing let me know. I have them. and can explain the anogenital method.  I have pics of 5 day old pinkies, and older babies to show what I mean. 

Enjoy the babies. Handle them so they get used to your scent and feel, then when those eyes start to open and they get to be whizzers they already know you well.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i'm so jealous.  babies are so much fun to play with. i think my fave is when they're eyes are barely open, and they are uncoordinated but curious enough to stumble over to you.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

I've sexed them but thank you! there's 3 boys and 7 girls. hopefully i've found a home for 2 little ones. i'm going to keep 2 of the boys. and the other boys and a girl are going to a pre-ratty home, i may end up keeping all 3 boys. but i feel so bad about looking for a home for my older boys, they're just too aggressive to louie. =( but they're sweet hearts.

mom is still a little nippy but she's much more active and friendly, she was climbing all over me, and i let her on me when i was holding the little ones and she took them one by one and put them back in the cage, IT WAS SO CUTE! she really is a little love, but i'm working on the nipping, she doesn't bite to draw blood anymore so thats good!  she's adorable though! I'm thinking their fuzz will come in in about a week or so. ^_^

they are really adorable!

<3thanks everyone!


----------

